# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Guide : World of Warships

## Izual

Très attendu par les membres de la rédaction qui ont retourné World of  Tanks, le jeu de bataille navale de Wargaming n’a pas déçu : pendant  plusieurs jours, nous avons tous fait semblant de travailler en y jouant  d’un air impassible. Une nonchalance difficile à feindre quand des  torpilles éventrent la coque ou que des tirs de canons lourds ratent de  peu une cible à quinze kilomètres. A moins que vous soyez amiral (ça  peut arriver, on ne sait jamais) vous aurez sans doute besoin d’aide  pour connaître les bons réflexes sur un destroyer japonais et ce qu’il  faut éviter de faire avec un cuirassé américain.

Larguons les amarres.

----------


## Agano

Merci, j'attendais ça impatiemment  ::):

----------


## Sylvain35

merci ^^ super le guide.

----------


## jeanrun

Pardonnez le derangement est ce que quelqu'un peut me faire passer sur mumble ? ca va faire depuis ce matin que je suis co dessus ^^

----------

